
Ubuntu Web is an upcoming Firefox-based web OS to rival Chrome OS - rcarmo
https://liliputing.com/2020/07/ubuntu-web-is-an-upcoming-firefox-based-web-os-to-rival-chrome-os.html
======
niutech
There is a similar project Webian ([http://webian.org](http://webian.org))

